# Social Engineering: Key To Survival On The Road.



## DoctorZ (Apr 7, 2019)

One of the best weapons you can possess is good Social Engineering skills. You can use it to influence people to do what you want, or gain sensitive information for increased success at whatever you are doing.

I'm sure some of you are already experienced Social Engineers, but many are not. Fortunately there is a web site you can go to for more information, take on-line classes, and order resources to help you improve your skills. They also offer a FREE E-Zine delivered monthly to your email address. I've been subscribed for a couple of years now.

Check it out: Social-Engineer.com Home - Social-Engineer.Com - Professional Social Engineering Training and Services - https://www.social-engineer.com/


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah thats like Cult Leadership 101 right? I always tried to get into that class at the junior college but it was always full. Maybe I should do this social engineering training, then try to get into the cult program.


----------



## DoctorZ (Apr 8, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Yeah thats like Cult Leadership 101 right? I always tried to get into that class at the junior college but it was always full. Maybe I should do this social engineering training, then try to get into the cult program.



Social Engineering isn't a cult or anything about a religion. It's more about impersonating someone else, or convincing someone you are knowledgeable about something you're not to gain information.

For instance: If you don’t seem like a bad guy, then most people will assume that you’re not. If a man you didn’t recognise was knocking on your locked office door holding a coffee cup in each hand, it’s very likely that you’d let him in without checking his credentials – don’t pretend you wouldn’t. Bringing coffee to an office isn’t something bad people do, and that’s what makes it the perfect cover.

The reason you’d open the door for him is that the situation explains itself. You’d assume that he needed to be let in because his hands were full – not because he didn’t know the door’s security code – and that he must be meeting someone as he had two cups, not one.

Once in your secure office, he can now obtain the information he was looking for.


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 8, 2019)

sounds really shady and unappetizing


----------



## DoctorZ (Apr 8, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> sounds really shady and unappetizing



I was just using the scenario as an example. We all have used Social Engineering in our lives without knowing it. Kids do it all the time, like when they pit one parent against another to try and get their way, etc. But by honing your skills, it can help you get out of trouble, or survive on the streets. It's up to you whether you use these skills for good or bad.


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 8, 2019)

you're right about that. for me it is such a trip to think about. natural friendship, natural interest in whatever topics, & honesty, there's nothing like these things. I am much more for being "real" than manipulative. but often between people there is at least some calculation.

I would say it's common especially when traveling, but in my experience in more mundane walks of life, it is just as prominent. The good part is giving, receiving and not allowing things to be nasty. am i following?


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 8, 2019)

I totally understand the psychology here, and admit to partaking in a little "social engineering" myself. But I just don't get your intention or point, it's a little vague. I don't think social engineering really applies to a successful personal life and seems a little malicious/disingenuous. I guess the classes would be useful if your a business entrepreneur or political figure. More power to you though!


----------



## DoctorZ (Apr 9, 2019)

In my opinion it would be hard to use Social Engineering as a positive when traveling on the road. You have little money, run-ins with the law, hopping trains, etc. All these situations would require you to use Social Engineering to get free meals, talk yourself out of tickets or arrest, and get yourself out of getting beat up or raped, as possible examples.

On the other hand, when you are at home in a stable situation, Social Engineering can help you get a better job, get in good with the boss, get a raise or promotion. It can help you make new friends, get along better with your kids, etc.

The exact definition of Social Engineering is Hacking People (as opposed to hacking computers). In the old days you would have been labeled a "Con Man" if you used it for bad; and a "Leader" if you used it for good.

Social Engineering is acting. The better actor/actress you are, the better social engineer you will be. We're all actors. We act different at work than we do at home, and different when out with friends than we do if at a public meeting, etc.

Also by learning how to be a good Social Engineer, you will also be teaching yourself how to spot others who are trying to hack you! Wouldn't this be a good thing to recognize while out on the road traveling?


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Mar 18, 2020)

Not too sure if this falls under the same topic here, but an old friend of mine who lived in Texas, was in the Marines in the - I guess mis 1970s - anyhow, he took that movie Urban Cowboy literally, and moved to NYC to make it not as a hustler but as an artist.
I think by 1979 he was driving a Taxi at night to make ends meet.

Hugh told me something I'll never forget, and it had to do with a revelation he had as he was being robbed at gun point yet again, and this was his rap to me.

Yes, there are some crazy people in the world who you know nothing about - but they don't know anything about you either, so that you have to use to your advantage.

Next time Hugh was being robbed, he started pounding on the divider stating to go ahead, so he has an excuse to kill someone and the would be robbers ran out of his cab while in motion !!

Another time, he took his cab and rammed it broad side into a huge pile of rebar in the street, that was when he had a gun pointed to his head.

Hughs swan song was when he got robbed by fellow irishmen in the Bronx, and Hugh took off after them - and that's whenHugh had his next revelation: it's time to hang it up with driving a Taxi, but where I am going with this - is it is important to be able to use one's mind to gain control of any kind of bad situation one may find themselves in, and it's worked every time for me.

I find that nothing scares people more and eye contact and calm voice and a smile.

I got a feeling I'll be doing a whole lot of that in the next few months.....

I'll check this link out later from the original post, as this seems interesting enough to me.


----------

